# Eastern Box Turtles



## dannel (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi 
Does anyone know any breeders of EBT in Canada? Also, what is a good price for a hatchling box turtle? I saw one at Petland for $800 and that price seems WAY too high! A local pet store said they can order me in an EBT for around $500. Is that a good price?


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 2, 2012)

dannel said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know any breeders of EBT in Canada? Also, what is a good price for a hatchling box turtle? I saw one at Petland for $800 and that price seems WAY too high! A local pet store said they can order me in an EBT for around $500. Is that a good price?



I was going to buy a high yellow EBT for 45$ here in Texas but the seller sold it to some else


----------



## dannel (Oct 2, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Would there be a reason for the big price difference in Canada?


----------



## jtrux (Oct 3, 2012)

Geeeeeezzzz, i'd say that's NOT a fair price but then again I don't live in Canada.


----------



## BowandWalter (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya, usually tortoise hatchlings in Canada run around 500-800. Usually 800. So that is a very good price.


----------



## CDNPyxis (Oct 4, 2012)

That seems way too high to me, even for Canada. Granted it was quite a while ago, but I paid under $100 for my ornate hatchlings, and the easterns were around $60 (Toronto).




dannel said:


> Would there be a reason for the big price difference in Canada?



Supply, Unfortunately there are not that many of these animals in Canada as a whole and many end up going to pet homes, that is a good thing if they are cared for well, but only contributes to the lower numbers. Big urban areas like Toronto often have much more available at better prices because it is worth paying to import them and there is a larger collection of hobbiest in the same area, which usually helps the hobby. 

Craig


----------



## Rover15 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hamilton reptile has some just seen them post an ad on the 21st of december haven't gone in to look yet but I might buy one selling 299 ... That is a really good price for canada. And this is my number one reptile store and I promise they are good and healthy


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 25, 2012)

$800 is just crazy expensive for a hatchling, to me. Do they stick a gun in your ribs when you go for your wallet? I would investigate the possibility of importation. Is there no way? The tortoises in Canada got there somehow. Since they locked down the border between us, you just can't simply come here and then drive them home like you could before.


----------



## jtrux (Dec 27, 2012)

Find a way to smuggle them in.


----------

